# Bottineau, ND???



## realtree (Mar 18, 2008)

Will it be a waste of gas to drive 4 hrs up to bottineau in 2 weeks to hunt the snows?? will they already be way up in Canada??? info apprecieated


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

only one way to find out vroom vroom


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

I was out on sat and only seen a few snows mixed in w/honkers, but in 2 wks they might be long gone..... :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Will it be a waste of gas to drive 4 hrs up to bottineau in 2 weeks to hunt the snows?? will they already be way up in Canada??? info apprecieated


My turn to ask questions...

What do you consider a "waste"? 
Watching tons of migrating ducks and canadas and maybe a spot few snows? 
Flocks of snows less than 10k?
Having to put on one mile for each snow goose you might see? 
Or is it a "waste" to drive 4 hours one way through some great country taking in the spring migration?
Is a "waste" not killing a single bird?

One mans "waste" is anothers treasure..or something like that.. :lol:

No guaranteees in this waterfowling game, You gotta take some chances once and awhile... :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

very true. we put on damn near 300 miles last Friday afternoon scouting and I do not consider it a waste of money or time, Keep reading reports because everyone is going to tell you right where to go. Sometime you do have to take chances, plain and simple. Good Luck. :sniper:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I certainly agree with the above posts. I have been putting on 700-900 miles scouting on Fridays for the weekend hunts. Even if we don't kill anything I don't consider it a waste. As long as I am not sitting on my couch "wondering" what the hunting is like, then I am having a good day in the field.


----------



## tnelson1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hunted Fri, Sat near Oakes,ND. We shot 3 geese total those two days. Got our truck & trailer stuck in a corn field. My 10year old son shot his first snow goose at 65 yards in strong winds. Dog came back and low and behold that goose had jewerly on his leg. Thats a lasting memory! Priceless!


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

If you want to find good numbers of geese in North Central ND go down by Devils Lake, Cando, New Rockford. Much more water. The Bottineau area is dry as a bone. You will see the migration, but you won't be hunting it........ :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> > Will it be a waste of gas to drive 4 hrs up to bottineau in 2 weeks to hunt the snows?? will they already be way up in Canada??? info apprecieated
> 
> 
> My turn to ask questions...
> ...


That is about the best post I have seen in a long while, we all need to be reminded of that now and again!!!


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

tnelson1 said:


> Hunted Fri, Sat near Oakes,ND. We shot 3 geese total those two days. Got our truck & trailer stuck in a corn field. My 10year old son shot his first snow goose at 65 yards in strong winds. Dog came back and low and behold that goose had jewerly on his leg. Thats a lasting memory! Priceless!


THAT IS AWESOME!!!!! WAY TO GO LITTLE GUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Well I have seen my first snows this year of course I haven't done anything but work and take the kid to hockey but I seen about 2k over GF this morning flying south. I would say this weekend would be killer, to bad I will be in Minot for the Dakota Selects hockey with the entire family or I would bring a gun and pup.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

tnelson1 said:


> Hunted Fri, Sat near Oakes,ND. We shot 3 geese total those two days. Got our truck & trailer stuck in a corn field. My 10year old son shot his first snow goose at 65 yards in strong winds. Dog came back and low and behold that goose had jewerly on his leg. Thats a lasting memory! Priceless!


Wow! Truly memorable there!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Realtree, it's always worth it if you have the means to pay for the high gas prices. I'm sure you can find somthing up that way, but the question is, do you want too spend the dough and the time. You may see a show that will get your blood boiling and cause you to spend untold amounts of cash for decoys and 'stuff' for next fall :lol: Some of this migration stuff is preety special and a true chance to witness a big push of birds of all kinds.

As for myself, I'm sure I could drive over towards Rugby or DL and find some geese to hunt in flooded fields. Problem is, I don't want too tie that much up in gas and time to shoot a snow goose. So I hunt them near a pond that is 4 miles from my house. I have pintails and mallards and other quackers to entertain me. Scads on honkers and lessers, and yes, even a few snows to keep me and Bill the Chessie occupied. So for a little investment of time and gas I got all of the hunting I need. Maybe not the saturation of snows that other fellas have, but then I don't want to shoot 50 birds a day either.

So it depends on what you feel and how you feel about it. The choice is yours.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## justin.hockey (Dec 10, 2007)

iam from bottineau, and the comment about the water is very true there is very little if any sheet water around, which makes it kinda hard to find geese in the area for more that a day but who knows maby a storm front will move into southern canada and they will stay here a little bit longer that expected, but either way i will still be out there trying to warm my gun till there is no more snows to chase......


----------

